# urgent MA insurance help needed yesterday



## meathead1134 (Nov 12, 2004)

FYI
I was approached by somebody looking to have there lots plowed for this winter and so on. I have the opportunity to have 6 accounts handed to me this year if I can get insurance. I have used the search feature and found nohting yet. I need insurance to get these lots. Can somebody point me in the right direction. I'm going to be by myself I have contacted an insurance company any promised me a bunch of stuff and have came back empty. I'm really pissed off cause I don't want to lose this opportunity. I'm in MA and I need help badly can you guys please come through for me. I need names and numbers. I nned to get this done so I can slowly build my business, but I have hit a brick wall full of idiots in my may and could really need to help

KJ


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Try somebody that offers CNA insurance. Where about in Ma. are you???


----------



## meathead1134 (Nov 12, 2004)

attleboro CNA??? Whats that


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

I use Farm Family Ins...

Gene


----------



## Fastcar (Oct 17, 2003)

meathead1134 said:


> attleboro CNA??? Whats that


Me too, near LaSallete. Try Amica they are in Raynham off 44

Roy


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

meathead1134 said:


> attleboro CNA??? Whats that


CNA is a national insurance company they are the ones who hold the policy. You have to call around to agents in your area and see if they use/offer CNA. Sometimes their ads in the phonebook or internet will say that they represent certain companies. You could also try this link to find an agent near you, http://commercial.cna.com/agentloca...A&CamSite=commercial.cna.com&CamTitle=CI_Home


----------



## meathead1134 (Nov 12, 2004)

update

First insurance company promised the world. "I call you back in an hour" Never happened,I call you back in a day, never happened, I'll call you back in a few days never happened

2nd insurance compnay I left a message with a CNA agent 2 days ago and no phone call. :realmad: 

3rd insurance company No help at all no references either

4th insurance comapny farm family got a quote yeah

5th insurance comapny another CNA comapny. Jumped on it right away I have to check my messages when I get home. Called him a 4:30pm yesterday, he put it to the under writer as soon as I got off the phone

6th insurance company wants me to come down and fill out paperwork then they will run some rumbers


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

meathead1134 said:


> update
> 
> First insurance company promised the world. "I call you back in an hour" Never happened,I call you back in a day, never happened, I'll call you back in a few days never happened
> 
> ...


Nobody ever said it would be easy!!!!!!!!!!!:waving: :waving: :waving:


----------



## meathead1134 (Nov 12, 2004)

update,

I got my insurance 2 days ago from an agent that jumped all over it. I got a 1 million dollar policy. Thanks again for all the help, expecially BIG DOG D


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Mind sharing the rate you got and all that it covers? Thanks.


----------



## meathead1134 (Nov 12, 2004)

$1400.00 general liabality, which clearly states snowplowing. I forget the exact company name but they are out of Husdon New York and are under Federal Insurance laws and they over ride the the lovely red tape BS MA state laws


----------



## TTA89 (Aug 3, 2006)

Mind sharing the name of the place?

What does the $1400 cover? Is that the entire vehicle for the year, collision and everything when your not plowing?


----------



## meathead1134 (Nov 12, 2004)

1400.00 is for a million dollar policy that covers my landscaping and snowplowing, It insures me not the truck. My truck is covered under another insurance policy. I have flagship insurance in New Bedford but they moved to somewhere else


----------

